# Still bad battery life....



## FMINUS (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone have any tips for better battery life? I go through 3-4 batteries a day. My wife's s3 lasts her All day. I love the nexus except the battery drain! I am already using the extended battery and running jb ROM viscious

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

FMINUS said:


> Anyone have any tips for better battery life? I go through 3-4 batteries a day. My wife's s3 lasts her All day. I love the nexus except the battery drain! I am already using the extended battery and running jb ROM viscious
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How are you using it, streaming music, using it as a WiFi hotspot? I moderately use my phone with the screen on and don't have issue getting 14_15 hours. I used it as a hotspot unplugged for almost 8 hours the other day and had about 20% remaining at the end of my shift. Try a different ROM/kernel, every device is different.

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

FMINUS said:


> Anyone have any tips for better battery life? I go through 3-4 batteries a day. My wife's s3 lasts her All day. I love the nexus except the battery drain! I am already using the extended battery and running jb ROM viscious
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What extended battery are you using? The 2100 mah or 3800 mah?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

My battery life settings thread...

http://rootzwiki.com...ry-life-thread/


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

brkshr said:


> My battery life settings thread...
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ry-life-thread/


I was just going to point them there...


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Still kind of curious about those battery sizes though...


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought I was bad...I go through 3 on a day where I'm downloading new roms on 4G _maybe_


----------



## russphil (Feb 28, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> downloading new roms on 4G _maybe_


Well there's your problem


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

russphil said:


> Well there's your problem


I didn't say it was a problem lol


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

When comparing to your wife using a different phone, you're comparing two (or more) variables. Yes, her phone is different, but maybe she uses her phone different. Maybe she has better service than you throughout the day, or maybe she's connected to WiFi while you're not. My point is, maybe the problem is how you use a phone rather than the phone. She might go a whole day on your phone while you kill her's just as fast.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> I thought I was bad...I go through 3 on a day where I'm downloading new roms on 4G _maybe_


Yeah, I'm on my third on today...you've got to pay to play...


----------



## FMINUS (Jul 7, 2012)

On kik a lot using pulse and internet. No streaming. I have the oem extended

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stopswitch (Oct 28, 2011)

If you read reviews on the Galaxy S3 you'll see the phone uses the battery much more efficiently because the battery usage results on the S3 are way better than the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

FMINUS said:


> On kik a lot using pulse and internet. No streaming. I have the oem extended
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So let me get this straight in my mind. You go through 3-4 oem extended batteries (2100 mah) a day and all you are basically doing is reading the pulse app and browsing? If that's the case, you might want to start with that battery thread that was mentioned above and start looking for a different rom or rom/kernel mix. The s3 has ICS and a 2100 mah battery, and it's suppose to be more efficient, but you should be fairly close to same battery life that s3 is getting. Based on what you say you are doing, there is no way you should be going through 3-4 extended batteries in a day. IMO...


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Kik has been a known battery-draining app since it was released.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Kik has been a known battery-draining app since it was released.


^^^^^ This


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

[SOLVED]








You're welcome









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Shiftyshadee said:


> [SOLVED]
> View attachment 29245
> 
> 
> ...


I was anticipating this being mentioned before I even opened the thread haha


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Turn off auto sync and use 4G less often and you can get this.

I don't swap batteries period.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was having really bad battery life at the start and that was with turning stuff off or down. I did get a 3800 battery & case off Amazon that gives me what I need when I'm out, etc.. But, here recently I switched back to my stock 1700 battery and it is lasting me around 7hrs of normal use (without streaming) Biggest hog is the data and screen. I think my battery last longer on Jelly Bean to be honest. I'm not sure why you would want to use a different msg app like Kik, etc.. seeing the stock JB one works just fine although I have swiftkey installed. I did turn off my sync and data one day just to see how long I could last and I got close to the above picture as far as screen time (remember, this is the 1700) with like 15 or so hours and still had battery left (around 30 or 40%).
I hated my Nexus for like the first couple weeks and tried to get rid of it, but now I love it. I do however (VERIZON) have really chitty data and phone reception!!!!!. I really want to think that this is a lot of the problem also. It trying constantly to get a signal especially when data is on. I rarely use 4G unless I'm downloading a big file, but sometime it will just loose signal halfway through.

A guy here at work got a S3 the other day and I was just playing with it. I really like that phone!! He also showed me the battery life and he was on 15 or so hours and still had like 40% left on battery. That is a stock phone and his normal usage of phone calls, text, data, screen. I'm really jealous.
I'm just going to blame my issues on the radios and Verizon!!! I just wished they would put out there new radios now and help us out.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Turn off auto sync and use 4G less often and you can get this.
> 
> I don't swap batteries period.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


How big is your battery.. fml. Mine was all on wifi too!


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> How big is your battery.. fml. Mine was all on wifi too!


its probably the 3800mah one

i have never been able to get that on the 2100mah battery


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I really don't see why these threads keep popping up. Search for gnex battery life and you can find a handful of threads dealing with the same issue. You either buy a phone with a better battery, adjust your sync/usage, or take the readily available tips to maximize gnex battery life. Pick one option instead of asking for "fixes" to unfixable battery "problems".

*end rant*


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I got rid of this phone for this reason - battery is HORRIBLE. Galaxy SIII makes this phones battery look like garbage. I think the problem is 100% the screen. On my S3, the screen doesnt take NEARLY the amount of power this screen does.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ya I think it's time I look into brkshr's thread. I know I get terrible reception at work, but even on days when I'm at home I can only get around 1.5-2 hours of screen on time. Thinking about selling out and moving to an S3 too...

Also would like to add that I lost 13% last night (6 hours of sleep) IN AIRPLANE MODE...


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Ya I think it's time I look into brkshr's thread. I know I get terrible reception at work, but even on days when I'm at home I can only get around 1.5-2 hours of screen on time. Thinking about selling out and moving to an S3 too...
> 
> Also would like to add that I lost 13% last night (6 hours of sleep) IN AIRPLANE MODE...


I get over double the battery life with the S3. Radio is stronger, screen takes less power, etc. The phone is just lights out man. Awesome piece of hardware.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> I get over double the battery life with the S3. Radio is stronger, screen takes less power, etc. The phone is just lights out man. Awesome piece of hardware.


How dare you mock and tempt me with that.









I may put my Nexus and army of batteries up for sale and buy an S3 off of swappa.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> I got rid of this phone for this reason - battery is HORRIBLE. Galaxy SIII makes this phones battery look like garbage. I think the problem is 100% the screen. On my S3, the screen doesnt take NEARLY the amount of power this screen does.


Its horrible on the cdma version. My gsm gets easily 16-20 hrs a day with 2.5-3hrs screen time not on wifi. Its not the screen its the radio thats in it. The s3 has the LTE and cdma radio integrated into the chip so its more efficient. The Nexus has a separate radio. I find my battery life to be quite good.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Got the ok from the wife. I'll be selling my Nexus and its army of batteries to fund the purchase of an off-contract S3.


----------

